# New budgies



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello.. its been a while... so I'll briefly summarise... I went vacation and left my kuku with a friend, later she informed me that he passed away.. So when I came back she welcomed me with 2 budgies the same colors i had before ... and I got 1 extra.. So we have lulu (the blue 1 & he is so friendly) kuku (the green amd always scare) which I've been told that kuku and lulu both males & kuku is old so is that true? and our newly unnamed 1 yet( the white) is a girl r8?..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are very pretty  

The blue one is male, but the other two are girls


----------



## Budgy11 (Sep 22, 2018)

lulukukubudgie said:


> Hello.. its been a while... so I'll briefly summarise... I went vacation and left my kuku with a friend, later she informed me that he passed away.. So when I came back she welcomed me with 2 budgies the same colors i had before ... and I got 1 extra.. So we have lulu (the blue 1 & he is so friendly) kuku (the green amd always scare) which I've been told that kuku and lulu both males & kuku is old so is that true? and our newly unnamed 1 yet( the white) is a girl r8?..
> View attachment 241594


 Hi,

Sorry to hear about your budgy that passed away.

Congrats on your new budgies!

Nice looking birds. Good Luck


----------



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh my!! Can not believe it; the place i got snowy(the white) from said both are males !! He is not suppose to know the gender! 
Okay here is another ones belong to my sister






'please help me out with the gender .. Thanks








Thanks&#128522;


----------



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello... anyone can help me out with the gender of these 2 budgies? They have been with us like around 3 weeks now but they still not interacting as much as we try.. even they stay fighting the whole time ..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If these are your sister's birds, then she should be a member of the forum and asking the question herself. 

Additionally, it is helpful if you post full-sized pictures, close-ups of the cere taken in natural light when asking for advice regarding gender.

I am unable to enlarge your thumbnail attachments in order to properly view the budgies' ceres.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum*


----------



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello again... please can anyone help me out with the gender of the previous pictures. Thanks in advance.

Oh i got your message after I post mine! It wasn't showing!!... so tried to delete which I couldn't. So, should i provide you with a clearer picture showing the cere? Or you still can not answer me because it belong to my sister not mine? The reason we need to know because we got our budgies from the same place and the guy was so wrong in identifying kuku's gender which make me think he might be wrong with my sister's as well , which is a big problem because he is suppose to have experience so he can guide us with the pets he is selling!! And why my sister didn't post her self, let's say for personal reasons she doesn't want to bacone a member. So weather you can help or not thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We will answer the question of gender for your sister but if she has additional questions in the future she will need to create her own User ID.
As indicated, I cannot enlarge your thumbnails and cannot see the cere. 
Please follow the instructions given in my previous post.*


----------

